# Knitting Pattern Hat with Small Bobbles for a Lady-Free



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Have you ever knitted a hat with bobbles? The bobbles on this hat are small and made without turning work. I've included detailed instructions and pictures in the pattern to show how they are made.
This pattern is available for free in my Ravelry shop:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-with-small-bobbles-in-size-adult

Happy Holidays! 

Elena


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

THanks


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh this is sooooo cute! Ho ho ho.... Merry Christmas... ;-)
Thank you so much!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas, my friends! Lots of blessings!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is so cute thank you! Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

You Are A Beautiful Person To Share Such An Equally Beautiful Pattern. Thanks


----------



## lovessandybeaches (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh Wow, another awesome hat pattern! Thank you so much and Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Another gorgeous hat, Elena! Thank you so much and Merry Blessed Christmas!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Love your patterns! Thank you so much!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Elena and Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice hat, very generous gesture! Thank you very much.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very cute hat! Thank you!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

wow that is nice than you and merry christmas to you and your familly and everyone else on kp


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Love it! Thanks!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you. It's a very nice pattern that I will enjoy.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Elena. I love your hat patterns!


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. Merry christmas and a blessed new year to you and yours.


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas and thank you for sharing!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Oooh, you are a BAD influence. I just bought yarn for the shiny red hat you posted a couple of days ago to be my first knit for next Christmas, and here you are with another one. I will have to live to be a thousand to finish all these projects.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Have you ever knitted a hat with bobbles? The bobbles on this hat are small and made without turning work. I've included detailed instructions and pictures in the pattern to show how they are made.
> This pattern is available for free in my Ravelry shop:
> 
> ...


Elena I knit bobbles many many years ago & now, because this is your pattern, I am going to do them again. I can't stop telling you how much I love your patterns & how grateful I am to you for sharing them with us.
Thanks
Sheryl


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you again for yet another of your cute hats ! You are very kind !


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

julie windham said:


> Oooh, you are a BAD influence. I just bought yarn for the shiny red hat you posted a couple of days ago to be my first knit for next Christmas, and here you are with another one. I will have to live to be a thousand to finish all these projects.


 As long as you have fun making all these hats!
:lol: 
Thank you so much for your great comments and positive energy, Ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

I swore I would never ever again do bobbles, but I know your patterns and am going to try this. All your designs are so elegant and I love making them.

You have been a blessing to me. Thank you for your kindness and generosity.

Maggie


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity. Happy holidays to you!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I wish I had this pattern as couple of weeks ago. I am knitting a bobble hat for a friend, and it is taking for ever - as it is bobbles all over.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity. It's a gorgeous hat.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern....


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

And merry Christmas to you! Thank you for a lovely pattern!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so very much for another beautiful free hat pattern.

God Bless your kindness.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I wish I had this pattern as couple of weeks ago. I am knitting a bobble hat for a friend, and it is taking for ever - as it is bobbles all over.


Would love to see it when you finish it!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Would love to see it when you finish it!


Keep your eyes on KP, I will post it when it is done...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So nice! Thank you so much!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Simple and chicxx


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## GMAknits (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a wish list, and this hat is on the just.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Gorgeous. 

Thank you.


----------

